# Catfish in the National Media



## CW03 (Apr 9, 2004)

The current issue of Newsweek magazine (Jan 10, 2005) has a quote from Howard Ramsey, president of Noodlers Anonymous, in its Perspectives section. Here's the quote and subsequent write-up:

"I hope this is the first step toward a statewide noodling season." *Howard Ramsey*, president of Noodlers Anonymous, on the Missouri Conservation Commission's approval of an experimental "noodling" season next summer. Engaging in the sport, in which people catch catfish with their hands, has long been a misdemeanor punishable by fines.

Intrigued by this interesting Newsweek piece, I probed the issue further and discovered the following on-line article, published within the last month in a Missouri-based publication. The article gives some insight into Mr. Ramsey's Newsweek quote.

Missouri Noodling Article 

I will reserve my judgement for now, though one cannot dismiss some severe flaws in his reasoning.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, the thought that there's "only" 2000 noodlers now....
Were it legal, then more would join in & then remove spawning catfish. How could it _not affect_ the populations ??
Have to comment on this too..250# catfish...several errors maybe ?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

A 250 lb flattie I would think would be a heck of a fight by rod and reel let alone bare hands! I would be willing to bet that is a typo!

I just read an article in my newest In-fisherman about these flatties and the regs on them. I suppose it may or may not hurt the populations of these fish depending on the regulations. I mean an open season during spawning could turn ugly for the fish if enough people are in an area. Even only one fish per person could be bad news. I myself would like to try this. Not for havesting, but to do it. I would release any fish I did catch. I would not keep a fish from spawning or anything like that.

Now those fish in the pic, I would hope to think there backs were like that from there spawning rituals and not from the idiots pulling them out of their holes. I could just see a guy pulling straight up on a fish instead of trying to pull it out of the hole/log or whatever.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

"2-50lb flatties" maybe??


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I think Dave_ E is correct  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree Elvis, maybe 50-lb combined!


----------

